

Is joining a startup right after school a good idea? - misak

Is joining a startup right after school a good idea? Thinking in terms of building a career? stability?
======
laservr
Do your homework. Right after graduate school I went to work at a startup with
$8 million in VC money, a nice office, and a good outward appearance. After a
few months I found out that they didn't have customer traction, saw some
people lose their jobs, and wasn't convinced that the product worked as
advertised. I was just a small cog in a larger machine, but perhaps I could
have asked tougher questions during the interview process.

Here's some more to chew on,

<http://venturehacks.com/articles/job-offer>

[http://genuinevc.com/archives/2005/10/18/seven-questions-
emp...](http://genuinevc.com/archives/2005/10/18/seven-questions-employees-
should-ask-before-joining-a-startup.html)

[http://blog.guykawasaki.com/2006/03/nine_questions_.html#axz...](http://blog.guykawasaki.com/2006/03/nine_questions_.html#axzz1yfgrAuod)

------
Mitchella
I agree fully with the two other comments. Working for or even starting a
startup can lead to great financial success, a good resume, great connections,
and a fun experience. It however is a big risk due to lowered salary and
sometimes infinite work hours. This risk however has a lower effect when
you're young and don't have the expenses or time that someone who is married
and has 2 kids has. Additionally as laservr said, do your homework. Since
you're taking a risk with that startup you want the odds that you come out of
your employment a rich man to be as high as possible. If you see that the
idea/company is failing or don't believe in the idea then don't work with
them.

Short advice: Go for it, but approach with caution.

------
jfoster
Yes, just do it, but not for too long. Aim to start your own within a couple
of years.

------
lifeisstillgood
Two answers

1\. If you are young free and single, hell yes. Having no life commitments is
not something every young person finds, and much rarer as you start to go
grey. So take the opportunity now if your life fits well. (I am reminded of a
poem to the poets younger self, about running barefoot more often, sleeping
around more. Those I leave up to you )

2\. The whole career stability thing - there was a recent post about
recruitment agencies and another on the non-existent skills gap. In short
large companies used to hire right out of school, mentor, train and churn out
well rounded professionals. They stopped doing that.

A start up is the most likely place to get ten years corporate experience in
2. Maybe. Whi h leads to 3.

3\. It totally depends on the start up itself. Gut feel is the best I can
suggest.

But if you life circumstances can support it, take a flyer and join one. Worst
case you are looking again in 6 months but with some intensive experience
under your belt.

